#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Ontmaagd voor huwelijk ?

## Anoniempjeel

Salaam oulikoum !! 
Ik had een vraag over het ontmaagd zijn voor het huwelijk. Ik heb veel dingen gelezen en opgezocht maar heb mijn antwoord nog niet echt gekregen, ik vroeg mij af stel je bent ontmaagd voor je huwelijk door iemand maar je trouwd wel met die persoon is het dan nog steeds haram ?

----------


## Murphy

Nee zodra je trouwt is het niet meer haram

----------

